# Isb Grain Bulk Buy



## barls (18/3/08)

hows everybody traveling for grain?is it time for another bulk buy for grain? whos in?


----------



## Stuster (18/3/08)

I'm fine for grain ATM I think. Might be ready to get some in a month or two. If you need a few kgs for now, I should be able to sort you out.


----------



## Gulpa (18/3/08)

Im not ISB but Im interested in a bulk buy in sydney. Id be good for at least 3 bags, maybe more.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## oldbugman (18/3/08)

I'm pretty good for grain..

though I'd probably be up for 1...or 2


----------



## the_fuzz (18/3/08)

same, I would go for 2 or more


----------



## redbeard (18/3/08)

local & free delivery ...

http://store.homebrewworld.com/


----------



## KillerRx4 (19/3/08)

Yeah im up for another bulk buy.

Im almost out from the last cryer bulk as of today. 
I think i went 4+ bags last time & would probably step that up a bit this time round, assuming the deal is a good one.


----------



## MVZOOM (19/3/08)

I'd go a sack of Ale...


----------



## floppinab (19/3/08)

I can't believe I'm saying this but..........for the first time................ I'M IN.

(Easter weekend must = mill hopper construction and setup) :icon_cheers:

How much, er yes, if it's coming from Gary then a bag each of Ale and Pils. His website doesn't list Munich, I wouldn't mind a bit of that if we can get him to get some in.


----------



## chovain (19/3/08)

Aww - bad timing. I'd be in if I hadn't stocked up through Dave's on Saturday... *sigh*


----------



## mikem108 (19/3/08)

a sack of Wyermann Munich please


----------



## crozdog (19/3/08)

I could be tempted with a bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat


----------



## Thommo (19/3/08)

I'd be in for a sack of Munich. Will have to check my stocks to see if I need anything else.


----------



## barls (22/3/08)

thanks for the offer stu im good for the moment 
so we are up to about 21 or so bags. im after about 2 bags ie 1 of pils and 1 of ale. im happy to open this up to those sydney residents
so what we need is a list of what we each want. ill start
1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils


----------



## milpod (22/3/08)

hehe nice touch


----------



## Pumpy (22/3/08)

I would like two bags of Barrett and Burstons Ale Malt and a bag of Weyermans Pilsner .

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (23/3/08)

So where is the bulk buy coming from and whats on the menu?

If Barrett and Burston Ale is available then I would grap a bag

Kabooby


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/08)

barls said:


> thanks for the offer stu im good for the moment
> so we are up to about 21 or so bags. im after about 2 bags ie 1 of pils and 1 of ale. im happy to open this up to those sydney residents
> so what we need is a list of what we each want. ill start
> 1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
> 2. Pumpy 2X BB ale 1X WPils


----------



## barls (23/3/08)

im thinking ross as the place to get it from


----------



## KillerRx4 (23/3/08)

I think its considerably cheaper to buy direct from cryer if we have the quantity.


----------



## barls (23/3/08)

ok ive dredged through the thread if people could check and update as required
1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 2X BB ale 1X WPils
3. gulpa 3 bags ????
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 4+ bags
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. foppinab 1xale 1xpils
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale

have a check and see how we are going


----------



## redbeard (24/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 2X BB ale 1X WPils
3. gulpa 3 bags ????
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 4+ bags
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. foppinab 1xale 1xpils
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich


----------



## Pumpy (24/3/08)

Glad I am not the only one that thinks BB is a great ale malt 

Pumpy


----------



## oldbugman (24/3/08)

barls said:


> im thinking ross as the place to get it from



Asmuch as I love craftbrewer I really think you should approach some of the sydney suppliers for a bulk buy of grain this size. If they arent interested then I'd gladly buy through ross.

I might send our old supplier(as he treated us so well) a PM and see if he has an idea of who we should go to.


----------



## Darren (24/3/08)

I am happy to supply if interested?

cheers

Darren


----------



## masher (24/3/08)

I will take a bag of Weyermanns Premium Pilsner and some BB Pale. Any prices yet?


----------



## Gulpa (24/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 2X BB ale 1X WPils
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 4+ bags
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. foppinab 1xale 1xpils
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich


----------



## KillerRx4 (25/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 2X BB ale 1X WPils
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. foppinab 1xale 1xpils
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich


Here is the deal we got last year, hoping we can secure the same or close to it.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=238558


----------



## floppinab (25/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 2X BB ale 1X WPils
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich if someone can take the other half
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale

Cheers,


----------



## masher (25/3/08)

I idea when this will happen? Also I will confirm that the 1xWey Prem Pil and 1xBB Pale ALE is correct. In my first post I said BB Pale, which is the Pilsner malt, but I do want the BB Ale as per Flopps last post.


----------



## Stuster (25/3/08)

Ok, those prices from last year are too good to miss. Who's stepping up to the plate and organising this one?

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 2X BB ale 1X WPils
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, other half of floppinab's wey munich


----------



## Darren (25/3/08)

If you can get those malts at those prices I will buy some!

cheers

Darren


----------



## Stuster (25/3/08)

You're right, Darren. I'm sure they'll have gone up from last year. Hopefully should still be a reasonable deal though.


----------



## kabooby (25/3/08)

At those prices I will probably convince myself to buy more grain that I dont need


----------



## Hogan (25/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 2X BB ale 1X WPils
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, other half of floppinab's wey munich
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## masher (25/3/08)

Who's stepping up to the plate and organising this one? Also what's ISB?


----------



## crozdog (25/3/08)

masher said:


> Who's stepping up to the plate and organising this one? Also what's ISB?


Sounds like you are Masher - top work!!  

ISB stands for Inner Sydney Brewers. It could loosely be described as a brew club. Checkout here for info


----------



## Stuster (25/3/08)

ISB = Inner Sydney Brewers, our homebrew group. But it looks like some freeloaders are trying to come along for the ride here.  

Ok, I'll start getting the order together. I contacted Cryer Malts and they now do bulk buys through Ross. As Oldbugman said, nothing against Ross, but it would be good to see if any local suppliers can get close to his prices. I've contacted a couple and we'll see what they can do. Buuuut, we do need to hurry on this. Malt prices are supposed to rise by the 1st April. Soooooo, we'd need to get this closed out very soon, including transferring payments. I'll start getting things together, and should have more info later today.


----------



## Pumpy (25/3/08)

Just revised mine 

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich 
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, other half of floppinab's wey munich
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner


Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (25/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich 
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich (Someone is welcome to the other half) 
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, other half of floppinab's wey munich
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner


Just convinced myself to get more malt that I dont need  

Added half bag of Wey dark munich. Anyone else want the other half?


----------



## Stuster (25/3/08)

kabooby said:


> 1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
> 2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
> 3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
> 4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
> ...



I'll take more malt I don't need too.


----------



## redbeard (26/3/08)

just a point of note, according to craftbrewers webpage, they sell bulk :
Barret Burston, Bairds, & Weyermann (excluding rice gulls). ie no jw

local suppliers have jw & esb also have bb, b & w but not sure of pricing.

stuster any response from locals re above, keeping in mind that pickup
from Peakhurst/Bankstown/??? would avoid freight charges ....

cheers


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

Ok, I've contacted Dave at North Sydney and Ross and the prices are almost identical overall including discounts and freight. There is a difference in local malts supplied, with Dave having Joe White malts and Ross having Barret Burston malt. One advantage of Dave is that he can deliver it to a couple of places and keep a _few _ bags in his shop for anybody who couldn't come to collect the grains on the day. Personally, I think we should support the local guy (no offence Ross) but what does everyone else think?


----------



## the_fuzz (26/3/08)

Stuster said:


> Personally, I think we should support the local guy (no offence Ross) but what does everyone else think?



Sounds good


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

You're probably right, Ross. I've only used BB once, ages ago. I'm fairly happy with JW. In fact, most of the buy is going to be Weyermann malts. It's totally up to the majority though, just hope the majority get here quickly and decide what they want so that I can get on with ordering the stuff before the price rises.  :lol:


----------



## masher (26/3/08)

Personally I would much rather BB over JW but who cares, lets get it on. I am from out of town and will be travelling into pick up so if someone can host and give bank details we can get this thing mov'in.


----------



## kabooby (26/3/08)

I think it is great to support the local and I have got a lot of praise for Ross. Personally I was looking forward to trying the BB ale malt, have heard great things about it.

Dont want to throw a spanner in the works though so whatever is easier.


----------



## masher (26/3/08)

The BB stuff is great, both Ale and Pale (Pilsner)
So is there a price list for this stuff? or do we have to choose a supplier first? We only got a few days before the price rise boys!


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

I've worked out the prices for both Ross and Dave and they're almost the same. (All figures are guidelines only. Dave's include a discount, Ross' include a bit extra per bag for freight.) The local malts are slightly cheaper with Ross ($43 for BB with Ross compared to $48 for JW with Dave), Weyermann are cheaper with Dave (about $62 with Dave instead of $69 with Ross). I'd also like to try the BB malts, though the delivery through Dave is slightly easier. Anyway, how about I give it till the end of today to make a decision on this and then we'll run with one or the other. As masher says, time is of the essence here.

Edit: Looks like we can get any Weyermann malts we want (within reason).

Second Edit: If we go with Ross, we need somebody to be the drop off point for the malts. I can't really see that I can do that, so who's willing to be the drop off point? We should be able to get it dropped off on a Friday and have everybody come to pick it up the next day. Sound ok?? :huh:


----------



## alewife (26/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich 
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 2 bags
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich (Someone is welcome to the other half) 
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, other half of floppinab's wey munich
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location


----------



## the_fuzz (26/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich 
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB Ale
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich (Someone is welcome to the other half) 
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, other half of floppinab's wey munich
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location


----------



## kabooby (26/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich 
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg BB med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich 
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWeyyerman munich
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location

Updated some missed info


----------



## kabooby (26/3/08)

At the moment we have 

15.5 bags of BB 
17.5 bags of Wey 
2.5 bags of Bairds
2 bags of JW

I would rather pay $43 for BB than $48 for JW. Especially when its on Special with Gary ATM for $52 delivered.

Is it possible to get a few more bags between us and get it from Ross and Dave? We could get the BB and bairds from Ross and the Wey and JW from Dave. That way everone is getting a piece of the pie

This does not include the 2 bags Old Bugmans malt as I am not sure what he wants

I have a storage facility at Narellan that would accept a delivery but it may be a bit out of the City for some

Kabooby


----------



## Ross (26/3/08)

Freight has just been confirmed at $165 per pallet which makes BB ale $42.60 GST inc a bag delivered (basis 36 sacks).
Cheaper freight may well be available if you look around though.

cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

kabooby said:


> Is it possible to get a few more bags between us and get it from Ross and Dave? We could get the BB and bairds from Ross and the Wey and JW from Dave. That way everone is getting a piece of the pie



That sounds like a great idea, kabooby. Only need a few more bags to make this possible. Should be fine actually. Might be good to get a couple of bags of BB ale malt for the big brew day anyway. I've put the JW malts down as BB malt for now as I know at least crozdog is fine with that. Anybody not fine with that and only want JW?

For the MO buyers, the best price is from Ross of around $59 inc. freight.

Killerrx4 - see you want half bag of crystal. Would you be interested in going halves in a bag of Bairds med crystal?

So looks like 17 bags from Dave and 19 bags from Ross. Need a few more to make the orders work. Anybody who's undecided remember that the malt prices are going to rise soon so order now and save, save, save.


----------



## KillerRx4 (26/3/08)

Stuster said:


> Killerrx4 - see you want half bag of crystal. Would you be interested in going halves in a bag of Bairds med crystal?



Yep bairds is fine, lets split that.

Anyone in for 1/2 bag torrified wheat?

Can you get prices listed for the remaining grains? I might have to ammend my quantity by the look of it.


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

KillerRx4 said:


> Can you get prices listed for the remaining grains? I might have to amend my quantity by the look of it.



Which ones have I missed Killer RX4. The Weyermann ones will be around $64 for base grains, more like $80 for specialty grains. For the BB and Bairds malts, have a look at this page on Craftbrewer and add $7-8 for freight now (might end up being around that if we go for the split between Ross and Dave which will give us the most flexibility).


----------



## Insight (26/3/08)

I'll be in for 1xBB Ale and 1xMO. Anyone interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt (or two/three other 1/4s)?


----------



## Hophead (26/3/08)

I would be in for a bag of Wey Pils from Dave (pick up issues otherwise) if this is still open


----------



## barls (26/3/08)

im happy to get which ever grain makes the order work so im happy to go with the flow. i might be able to organize a place for it to be delivered at work but ill have to check, if not im home from 1 on fridays so i might be able to be home if the work option falls through


----------



## KillerRx4 (26/3/08)

Only thing I cant find listed is torrified wheat. Although if nobody wants to split a bag i'll scratch it anyway.

I imagine whoever volunteers to take delivery will be needing a fork to get the pallet off the truck. Something to consider.


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

KillerRx4 said:


> Only thing I cant find listed is torrified wheat. Although if nobody wants to split a bag i'll scratch it anyway.
> 
> I imagine whoever volunteers to take delivery will be needing a fork to get the pallet off the truck. Something to consider.



Torrified wheat would be $80 I think.

Good point about the delivery. I'll look into this. Who did it last time?


----------



## masher (26/3/08)

Has anyone brewed with the Weyermanns Premium Pilsner malt not the Bo Pils or normal Pilsner malt? I hear its great stuff.


----------



## Blackfish (26/3/08)

I'm in folks

Hey, any1 want to split a bag of Wheat Malt?

FHG


----------



## benhobbs (26/3/08)

Hi,

Is it too late to add an order for a bag of Pils?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

benhobbs said:


> Is it too late to add an order for a bag of Pils?



Not too late, ben. BB or Wey?




How about we make the cut off date for orders tomorrow night. Then I'll get the costs together and post them Friday morning. Payment by money transfer by Sunday night* and I'll order on Monday morning. Sound reasonable?



*If anybody has problems with this, just let me know by PM. I just can't cover the whole two and a half grand. :lol:


----------



## masher (26/3/08)

Where will pick up be stu?


----------



## Stuster (26/3/08)

masher said:


> Where will pick up be stu?



Depends who volunteers to do that.


----------



## redbeard (26/3/08)

order update - pls check yours

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg Bairds med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1/2 x wheat ???


----------



## Insight (26/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg Bairds med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1/2 x wheat ???
20. Insight: 1 x BB Pale, 1 x MO. Interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt.


----------



## Stuster (27/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg Bairds med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. thomo 1x munich
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, 1/2 x wheat ???
20. Insight: 1 x BB Pale, 1 x MO. Interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt.
21. hophead: 1 W. Pils


----------



## alewife (27/3/08)

Stuster,
If you order from 2 suppliers, then there will be 2 pickup points.
Those who ordered BB & Wey/ Bairds will have to travel to both.
Travel costs money (& time) & erodes the value of the buy. 

You say that the Weyermann is slightly cheaper at Dave's, but dropping the qty on the pallet from Ross will increase unit freight costs from (165/36 =) $4.58 to approx (165/19 =) $8.68 per bag. An increase of about $4 per bag.

The only benefit is to those ordering Weyermann only, as far as I can see it. 

Are you sure Dave can supply ALL the Weyermann products requested?
(in particular the Munich 1). If not, buyers will be hit twice with higher freight & slightly higher price from Ross due to this splitting of suppliers. Please reconsider.

Alewife


----------



## Stuster (27/3/08)

Alewife, there are benefits and drawbacks to getting it from one or both.

There don't have to be 2 pick up points. We can get them both delivered to the same place. (Nobody has volunteered for this yet. Anybody?)

Freight costs - we are up to more than 1 pallet now anyway if we got it all from Ross, and the order from Ross is up to 27 bags so will only be $1.40 more than if the pallet was full. If we got it all from Ross the freight would be slightly more. Dave assured me he can get anything in the Weyermann range.

In fact, now I go through the list, there really aren't any disadvantages to buying from two except to the poor mug who has to do two orders.  



alewife said:


> Stuster,
> If you order from 2 suppliers, then there will be 2 pickup points.
> Those who ordered BB & Wey/ Bairds will have to travel to both.
> Travel costs money (& time) & erodes the value of the buy.
> ...


----------



## kabooby (27/3/08)

TD thats Furymuff  (Thats my way of saying fair enough) I get your point.

Stuster as mentioned in an earlier post I have a storage unit at Narellan that has a forklift. We are welcome to this as long as it is delivered during business hours. I may be able to get it held overnight and pick up could be on a Saturday but I would have to check. I would also want to make sure that all the grain is picked up at the same time. 

Let me know. It may be to far from Sydney for some

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (27/3/08)

kabooby, no need for a forklift. Narellan is probably too far for most, but thanks for the offer. Anybody closer to the beating heart of Sydney (ie the Inner West  ) got space for 45 bags of grain to be delivered?


----------



## masher (27/3/08)

What about getting the load delivered to Daves shop? Would he be up for this, esspecially if we are getting most of it from him


----------



## kabooby (27/3/08)

Daves shop may be an option. At first I thought it would be a bit unethical but I think the grain we would be getting delivered he could not supply anyway.

Might just have to offer him a bottle of everyones finest


----------



## shonky (27/3/08)

Ok, I haven't put my name down for any grain yet but I do have a mate whose garage/store we can use for drop off and pick up of grain.

He lives in Marrickville. Is this any good? It seems to me a fairly central location. A couple of provisos/suggestions:-

We organise for both deliveries to occur on a Friday arvo, that way I or someone else can get to his place to direct the truck.

ALL pickups occur within a few hours on the Saturday, I may need some help with the sorting etc.

There is a narrow laneway to get to the back of his house where the garage is, now he runs a Landscape business and has heaps of small trucks and Utes that can get down there but he reckons a 4 tonne truck would be about the limit. A forklift would be preferable to get the grain into the garage as a palate lifter would struggle as it is gravel outside the garage but I suppose we can just setup a chain and lift them in one-by one failing that - should only be about 60 bags so not too bad.

There may be better options, but the offer is there FWIW.

Oh, BTW put me down for 1 bag of BB pale and 1 BB Ale malt please


----------



## Insight (27/3/08)

Just to be a pain, I am away from early April till the 20th. When is delivery likely to be?


----------



## DJR (27/3/08)

I'm still a moderator in this forum (Stuster, you should PM dane to fix that), so i've moved all the offtopic discussion into this thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=21789

Enjoy the fresh grain guys.


----------



## Thommo (27/3/08)

Changing my order.

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg Bairds med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog bag of JWM ale, 1 of Weyyerman vienna & possible half - 1 bag of JWM wheat
11. Thommo 1 x Marris Otter
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, 1/2 x wheat ???
20. Insight: 1 x BB Pale, 1 x MO. Interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt.
21. hophead: 1 W. Pils
22. Shonky: 1x BB Pale, 1x BB Ale

Insight, I'm sure someone will hold onto it for you. I'm in Baulkham Hills and will do it, you will probably find someone willing to do so also who is closer to Chatswood.


----------



## crozdog (27/3/08)

Clarified my order (Stu - I didn't change quantities or type)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg Bairds med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog 1 x ale (JWM OR BB don't care which), 1 x Wey vienna, half bag of wheat (Flop has other half)
11. Thommo 1 x Marris Otter
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. masher : 1 x wey prem pils, 1 x BB ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, 1/2 x wheat ???
20. Insight: 1 x BB Pale, 1 x MO. Interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt.
21. hophead: 1 W. Pils
22. Shonky: 1x BB Pale, 1x BB Ale

EDIT:
Masher, we posted at about the same time, hence your update isn't on my list. have you withdrawn? i can't see your order on your post.


----------



## masher (27/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg Bairds med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog 1 x ale (JWM OR BB don't care which), 1 x Wey vienna, half bag of wheat (Flop has other half)
11. Thommo 1 x Marris Otter
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. Shonky: 1x BB Pale, 1X BB Ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, 1/2 x wheat ???
20. Insight: 1 x BB Pale, 1 x MO. Interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt.
21. hophead: 1 W. Pils


----------



## eric8 (27/3/08)

Thommo said:


> Insight, I'm sure someone will hold onto it for you. I'm in Baulkham Hills and will do it, you will probably find someone willing to do so also who is closer to Chatswood.



Insight, I can always get it from Thommo at one of our HBG nights and then drop off to you. I work around Willoughby on weekends and Crows Nest During the week if that helps.

Eric


----------



## Insight (27/3/08)

eric8 said:


> Insight, I can always get it from Thommo at one of our HBG nights and then drop off to you. I work around Willoughby on weekends and Crows Nest During the week if that helps.
> 
> Eric



Much appreciated guys! Baulkham Hills is only 15 mins away, so happy enough to pick up from Thommo. Save all the double and triple handling.


----------



## Stuster (27/3/08)

Masher, could you just confirm you're out? (hope not) :huh: 

DJR, will do that, unless you want to continue to moderate this one for us. Looks like a big job at present.  

shonky, great offer. Marrickville would be convenient. Think we'll just bag the malts in one by one with brute force. Not sure if the truck size will be ok though.

Can anybody else take delivery of this grain?


----------



## masher (27/3/08)

Sorry Stu I am out. Good luck with the buy


----------



## Darren (27/3/08)

Stuster said:


> Can anybody else take delivery of this grain?




hey Stu,

I would but pick-up could be difficult  

cheers

Darren


----------



## MVZOOM (27/3/08)

Stuster - how many bags are we talkin?


----------



## MVZOOM (27/3/08)

Oh, BTW - I have a garage that's usable at my house in Baulkham Hills, it's only 2.1cars though so don't know if I could fit it all in.... but willing to look at it. 

Also, wouldn't want to be weighing stuff out - last BB I did, it was a nightmare!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Stuster (27/3/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Oh, BTW - I have a garage that's usable at my house in Baulkham Hills, it's only 2.1cars though so don't know if I could fit it all in.... but willing to look at it.
> 
> Also, wouldn't want to be weighing stuff out - last BB I did, it was a nightmare!
> 
> Cheers - Mike



MVZOOm, only about 45 bags. :lol: Not sure what that works out to in square metres (or acres come to that), but will keep your generous offer in mind. Not much weighing this time. At present, 4 bags are being split, but that should only take a few minutes. I've got some spare bags for that.


----------



## the_fuzz (27/3/08)

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale and if there is 1/2 wheat going I will take that
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter. Split bags?> 12.5kg Bairds med crystal, 12.5kg bairds torrified wheat.
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog 1 x ale (JWM OR BB don't care which), 1 x Wey vienna, half bag of wheat (Flop has other half)
11. Thommo 1 x Marris Otter
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. Shonky: 1x BB Pale, 1X BB Ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, 1/2 x wheat ???
20. Insight: 1 x BB Pale, 1 x MO. Interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt.
21. hophead: 1 W. Pils


Updated


----------



## Stuster (27/3/08)

There is half a bag of wheat going.  Updated again.

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale, 1/2 wheat 
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter, 1/2 bag Bairds med crystal
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog 1 x ale, 1 x Wey vienna, half bag of wheat (Flop has other half)
11. Thommo 1 x Marris Otter
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. Shonky: 1x BB Pale, 1X BB Ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, 1/2 x wheat ???
20. Insight: 1 x BB Pale, 1 x MO. Interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt.
21. hophead: 1 W. Pils


----------



## Pumpy (27/3/08)

Stu if there is any problems I will take delivery at Rydalmere , I have a forklift and have heaps of space to store it on high reach racking where no mouse has ever been .

Pumpy


----------



## masher (27/3/08)

When a final orders to be in? Rydalmere would probably get me back in this BB. I understand that I am not an ISB'er so I don't expect and favours but if we can lock in a pick up spot that would be great.


----------



## merrick (27/3/08)

Stuster said:


> Torrified wheat would be $80 I think.
> 
> Good point about the delivery. I'll look into this. Who did it last time?



Stuster,

Sorry for delayed reply. Computer has been with the cyber doctors. I organised the last Sydney bulk buy. Delivery was organised through Allsons Transport in Adelaide. Grain purchase was organised from Cryers via Darren.

Merrick


----------



## the_fuzz (27/3/08)

Pumpy said:


> Stu if there is any problems I will take delivery at Rydalmere ,



Would be perfect for me, I work for Tyco/ADT in Rydalmere


----------



## Stuster (27/3/08)

masher said:


> When a final orders to be in? Rydalmere would probably get me back in this BB. I understand that I am not an ISB'er so I don't expect and favours but if we can lock in a pick up spot that would be great.



As I said earlier in the thread, final orders by today. I haven't been able to fix on a delivery point mainly because people only volunteered places today. Three kind people have volunteered, but there are difficulties with each of these. I've asked all of them for more info, and when they all get back to me I'll make a choice on it. Rydalmere has the disadvantage of weekend pickup being very difficult or impossible which is not what we want. I realise it's difficult to commit in that case, but I've only be trying to sort this out for two days and strangely I have other commitments as well.  :lol:


----------



## Stuster (28/3/08)

Looks like the delivery point will be in Marrickville. That should be a mid-point considering there are people from all over the city. Freight costs (for Ross) and the discount for Dave depend on the number of bags. If anybody wants to drop out, let me know before mid-day so that I can finalise costs. Otherwise, I'll consider that a confirmed request and we'll get on to sorting out the cash.


----------



## masher (28/3/08)

Please dont kick my ass, but I can do Marrickville. Just wondering why is no one getting the Weyermanns PREMIUM Pils?

1. Barls 1x ale 1x pils
2. Pumpy 1X BB ale 1X WPils 1X WeyMunich
3. gulpa 2xWeyBoPils, 1xWeyMunich1, 1xBBale
4. oldbugman 1-2 bags
5. whatswrongwith 1 x BB ale, 1/2 wheat 
6. killerrx4 2x BB ale, 1x BB wheat, 1x Wey munich1, 2x maris otter, 1/2 bag Bairds med crystal
7. mvzoom 1xale
8. floppinab 1xBB or local ale, 1x Wey Pils, the other half of crozdogs wheat, plus 1 half Wey Munich
9. mikem108 1xw munich
10. crozdog 1 x ale, 1 x Wey vienna, half bag of wheat (Flop has other half)
11. Thommo 1 x Marris Otter
12. kabooby 1xbb ale 1x 1/2 bag of Wey dark munich
13. redb : 1xbb ale, 1xWey munich, 1xWey BoPils
14. Shonky: 1x BB Pale, 1X BB Ale
15. Stuster: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, half wey munich, half wey mun. dark, 1/2 Bairds med crystal
16. Hogan: 1 x Wey. Dark Munich, 1 x Wey. Premium Pilsner
17. Alewife: 1 x Wey. Munich I, 1 x Baird's MO, dependent on price & pickup location
18. BenHobbs: 1x pils
19. fhgwgads: 1 x BB ale, 1 x BB pale, 1/2 x wheat ???
20. Insight: 1 x BB Pale, 1 x MO. Interested in splitting a bag of smoked malt.
21. hophead: 1 W. Pils 
22. Masher: 1 x Wey PREMIUM Pils, 1 BB Ale


----------



## Stuster (28/3/08)

Welcome back, masher. Hogan is getting the premium pils along with you. Don't know much about it personally. Anyway, one hour left for changes.


----------



## kabooby (28/3/08)

Thanks for grabbing this bull by the horns Stu. 

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help out

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (28/3/08)

Thanks, kabooby.  Might be some stuff on the date. I'll let you know.

So, orders have closed. I've emailed the details to the ISB lot, but it'll be much easier if you can all give me your email addresses. Can everyone except the ISB people PM me with your email addresses so I can do that. (or just post your bank account details and password here :lol: ).


----------



## Blackfish (28/3/08)

Stuster said:


> Thanks, kabooby.  Might be some stuff on the date. I'll let you know.
> 
> So, orders have closed. I've emailed the details to the ISB lot, but it'll be much easier if you can all give me your email addresses. Can everyone except the ISB people PM me with your email addresses so I can do that. (or just post your bank account details and password here :lol: ).



Ok! So My BSB is... Waiiiit a minute!


----------



## oldbugman (28/3/08)

sorry guys, went away camping for the week. glad stu gave me a few rings.


----------



## Stuster (28/3/08)

OldBugman said:


> sorry guys, went away camping for the week. glad stu gave me a few rings.



glad enough to wire up a fridge? :lol:


----------



## oldbugman (28/3/08)

Show me the earth!


----------



## Stuster (28/3/08)

OldBugman said:


> Show me the earth!



I thought you tried to act as the earth sometimes.


----------



## oldbugman (28/3/08)

No.. your mistaken, the earth revolves around me


----------



## barls (30/3/08)

for some reason i didnt get that email stu can i get you to send it to me please


----------



## mikem108 (31/3/08)

Just remeber Stu, one Weyerman Munich for me please, after saturday night I thought the memory might be a bit hazy, I had to spend sunday in a darkened room, besides the homebrew I think we polished off well over $120 of exotic beers...not even gonna think about the wine


----------



## Stuster (31/3/08)

:blink:  

Wow. Umm, knew there was a reason my memory of the evening got a bit fuzzy. Top day, Mike. :chug: 

(What did we drink that added up to that much?! h34r: )


----------



## Stuster (31/3/08)

So, order's in. Delivery on Friday. Pick up on Saturday (if possible). If anybody's not working on Friday, I'd appreciate some heavy lifting help. :unsure: 

I'll email the address to everybody, but if I miss anybody just PM me. It'd be best to get most of it moved on Saturday morning, but if you can't just let me know.


----------



## kabooby (31/3/08)

Might have to receive the grain on Friday arvo and then head up the Nags for a couple :icon_cheers:


----------



## crozdog (31/3/08)

Stuster said:


> So, order's in. Delivery on Friday. Pick up on Saturday (if possible). If anybody's not working on Friday, I'd appreciate some heavy lifting help. :unsure:
> 
> I'll email the address to everybody, but if I miss anybody just PM me. It'd be best to get most of it moved on Saturday morning, but if you can't just let me know.


Great work Stuart. Thanks for organising this. :super: :beer:


----------



## barls (31/3/08)

i might be able to help after 1 on friday mate if that helps also ive sent you an pm back


----------



## Stuster (4/4/08)

Grain is here! :super: 

First lot delivered and second lot within the next half an hour. 52 bags all up (did we beat those Mexicans??). So come and get it today (till 4pm) or any time from 7am tomorrow. :unsure:


----------



## masher (4/4/08)

Nice one Stu, will be there at about 10am Saturday


----------



## the_fuzz (4/4/08)

Stuster said:


> Grain is here! :super:
> 
> First lot delivered and second lot within the next half an hour. 52 bags all up (did we beat those Mexicans??). So come and get it today (till 4pm) or any time from 7am tomorrow. :unsure:




Be there at about 12:30 today


----------



## oldbugman (4/4/08)

be there about 4pm if thats ok stu?


----------



## Stuster (4/4/08)

No later than 4 though, OBM. Got to go out then.


----------



## Hogan (4/4/08)

Thanks Stu. Kabooby is picking up mine and Pumpy's today.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## oldbugman (4/4/08)

Stuster said:


> No later than 4 though, OBM. Got to go out then.




Ok, I'll grab it tomorrow then. if thats ok.


----------



## the_fuzz (4/4/08)

cheers Stuster,

Appreciate all your help with the Bulk Buy and everyone else that contributed their time and effort - brew on


----------



## crozdog (7/4/08)

A big thanks to Stuster for grabbing the reins and arranging this BB. Top work :super: :beer:


----------



## shonky (7/4/08)

Hear Hear, :chug: 

Thanks Stu


----------



## KillerRx4 (7/4/08)

Agreed, top job :beerbang: 
How would you feel about organising a hop bulk buy Stuart? 

Did they send malt spec sheets with the shipment?


----------



## Stuster (7/4/08)

The specs are on Craftbrewer, essentially just the colour. I don't think there's going to be much variation from a normal base malt in other ways, so I just used 1.038 as the potential SG for those and the default of 1.035 for the crystal.

Ale malt - 6.3 EBC
Pale malt - 4 EBC
Wheat malt - 3.2 EBC
MO - 5.3 EBC
Medium crystal - 145 EBC

For the Weyermann, just download the specs from the Beersmith site. You have got Beersmith, haven't you?  

Hop bulk buy! :lol: I've got 2.5kg of hops in the freezer and if I buy any more SWMBO is sure to be moving out. Hmmmmm........ h34r:


----------



## barls (8/4/08)

im good for hops as i got nearly a kg of dry hops off my bines. besides im in the same boat as stu if i buy anything more. but cheers to stu for organizing this


----------

